# Czech / DDR



## zatarra2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, Im new to these forums, but I used to train dobe's Sch I and Obedience many years ago. 
Im in love with the look of either a red+black GSD or the Czech/DDR's . Id probably be happy with either, and I intend to do obedience and Sch with the puppy, but primarily it will be home companion. 
Im in the Army and currently deployed to Afghanistan, so my timeline of looking for a puppy would be around Nov 2011'ish. Im looking for a breeder I can drive to and see. I wont be fooled into buying from a decrepit puppymill, or some nigerian mailorder dog.
I live in the Louisiana area, but visit family in North Carolina often. Are there recommended breeders for me in these areas?
I found one breeder but they havent answered my email yet. Anyone know anything about Blank they look decent to me but again, id have to visit them or get a good recommendation before I buy a dog anywhere.

My last two dogs were rescues (mostly to due economics) but this time around I want to buy one (also hoping to find something in the 1000.00 or less price range)

Suggestions?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

zatarra2010 said:


> Hi, Im new to these forums, but I used to train dobe's Sch I and Obedience many years ago.
> Im in love with the look of either a red+black GSD or the Czech/DDR's . Id probably be happy with either, and I intend to do obedience and Sch with the puppy, but primarily it will be home companion.
> Im in the Army and currently deployed to Afghanistan, so my timeline of looking for a puppy would be around Nov 2011'ish. Im looking for a breeder I can drive to and see. I wont be fooled into buying from a decrepit puppymill, or some nigerian mailorder dog.
> I live in the Louisiana area, but visit family in North Carolina often. Are there recommended breeders for me in these areas?
> ...


I just wanted to let you know that reputable breeders usually want $1000 & up for their puppies.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah I would say expect to pay between $1000 - $1600 for a pup from a well known reputable breeder.

Not saying you can't get a good pup for less than that but you need to be careful especially with Czech/DDR dogs as many breed just for the color and everything else goes out the window.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Also, if you plan on doing schH, the DDR bloodlines aren't usually someone's first choice. Not saying it can't be done, but usually the lines you see working are WG working lines, or a mix of lines such as Czech/WG maybe a little DDR in there somwhere.

If your not familar with the breed themselves, I would head out to your closes club and really watch these dogs work. Interact with them off the feild as well.

The red/black I am assuming you mean a showline and would suggest that since not only do you have experience in the sport of your choice and raising a dog with high drives that you stick with working lines, I think you would be happier with the results you get on the field.

If you give your area and what specific traits you are looking for in a dog, we can steer you to the right breeder.


----------



## zatarra2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Area*

My army base is in Louisiana, but i would drive a couple states away for a good breeder. I visit North Carolina often as well, and would consider a breeder near there.

Also I dont see myself having all the time required to get to Sch III, but I think Sch I is my goal with this dog (at least at first). Also it will be a home companion for my wife to protect and snuggle when im gone.

oh and this dog wont live outside in a kennel , it will be a house dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

From what I have heard and experienced thus far (been training my dog in schH for 10 months now) the BH & SchH1 is the hardest to obtain!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It sounds like a good workingline dog would work well for you. I think the red and blacks that you are talking about are german showline dogs and they are much more expensive.

Find a good breeder and be very upfront about what you want in a dog, what you want to do with the dog, and be extremely realistic about the amount of time you will have to devote to the dog's training and exercise. 

Asking for recommendations is a good start and feel free to ask for opinions on any breeder you might be looking at.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

here is a breeder you might be interested in. They have some great dogs and are actually on my list for sure when i go in a couple years to get a male GSD. 

Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Raleigh North Carolina


----------



## zatarra2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

*ok times have changed a bit*

Ok its been 15 years since I bought my Dobe "Turnen" (for around 1000.00) and now that I look around alot I see the avg price of a good Sch potential dog is 1200-1500 (and alot more if you want to spend it). So Ill bump my baseline price to 1500.00 and continue examining breeders. 
Thanks for the suggestions for breeders, if you have any more please let me know. 
Id think I really prefer the Czech ( I think ive been talked out of the DDR ) but maybe the red+black WG lines also. No not the show lines, the working variety.
Again thanks for the suggestions, Im so glad I found these forums!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> here is a breeder you might be interested in. They have some great dogs and are actually on my list for sure when i go in a couple years to get a male GSD.
> 
> Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Raleigh North Carolina


This is a suggestion I would look into further as well.

Caroline and Dennis (the breeders) are members on the forum, I would look them up and give them a call.

Excellent people, breed quality dogs and are involved in working their dogs (tilting, holding back their own to work and breed, etc.).

Definitely give them a look. I know they have a male avaliable (Duncan?) still or at least they did who would make a great working dog! I've been secretly drooling over that boy since he and his sister were born.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is another breeder in North Carolina you may be interested in. I am looking at them as my breeder when I get my next pup:

Von Der Earnhardt German Shepherd Breeder, NC

I agree Johnson-Haus is a good suggestion, they have beautiful dogs, and seem like very nice people.

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## zatarra2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

*moving*

I checked out the Johnson-Haus in Raleigh on the web. However their webpage says they are relocating (doesnt mention where), so I guess they wont be getting a visit from me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

zatarra2010 said:


> I checked out the Johnson-Haus in Raleigh on the web. However their webpage says they are relocating (doesnt mention where), so I guess they wont be getting a visit from me.


You can contact them on here via PM, one of them is a moderator here.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I would find a club first - then a puppy! You need to know you have somewhere to go with the pup when you get it....and in NC - yes, Dennis and Carolina have been having some nice litters!

IN GENERAL - I think $1500 is baseline for nice working litter - with both parents titled (at least one Schh3) - if there are higher credentials like the sire being BSP, WUSV competitors or a producer of lots of titled or high level dogs - the price will be higher....if a parent is not titled or both only Sch1 then less than $1500 I think....but still $1000 up....the last kennel referenced is not using titled dogs (in the sense we normally use the phrase - UKC stuff is not the same)

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Definitely find a club and/or training group 1st. That is the 1st and foremost priority. You need to make sure that you have an excellent and experienced support system for training, etc.


What part of Louis. are you in?


----------



## zatarra2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Where am I?*

My Army post is Fort Polk , Louisiana, but Ive been stationed there for about 7 years so they HAVE to move me when i get back (oh god please move me!) Anyway, its hard to predict where ill go next but unlikely that ill be staying there.
Most Army posts have a SchH club or some SchH hobbiests near them (within 1 hour drive or so), and im committed to doing the best I can with whatever dog I get. Id like to say im gonna work all the way to SchH III, but we shall see. Ive only made it to SchH I before with my Dobe (10 years ago) so Im striving to improve (as it was probably my fault not the dogs' inability).


----------

